# hal deutsche Tastaur utf8

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

```
cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-keymap.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy
```

nano /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

Ändere ich für deutsch

```
<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">us</merge>
```

in

```
<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>
```

Rest bleibt.

Muss ich die auch für utf8 ändern?

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
```

in

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf8"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
```

----------

## lituxer

 *Quote:*   

> Muss ich die auch für utf8 ändern?

 

Schlicht und einfach. ja

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wie?

```
de_DE.utf8 utf8 de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

Welches ist richtig? Ich denke 

```
"utf-8"
```

----------

## firefly

 *lituxer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Muss ich die auch für utf8 ändern? 
> 
> Schlicht und einfach. ja

 

falsch, die zeile

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
```

gibt an in welchem encoding die daten in dieser xml-datei interpretiert werden sollen. Das hat gar nichts mit der Tastatur zu tun.

Es reicht in dieser datei das layout von us auf de umzustellen. Dann ist die Tastatur auf deutsch. Ob UTF-8 oder nicht Verwendung findet ist abhängig von den gesetzten locale.

----------

## flammenflitzer

http://forum.archlinux.de/?page=Postings;id=20;thread=10615

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

```

----------

## franzf

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> http://forum.archlinux.de/?page=Postings;id=20;thread=10615
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
> 
> ...

 

Und was soll uns dieses knappe posting nun sagen?

Wie gesagt, da steht ja encoding, und das bezieht sich nur auf die xml-Datei (such dich bitte selber zurecht im XML-Standard...).

Ist das selbe wie bei HTML-Dateien, damit die Umlaute vom Webbrowser auch korrekt dargestellt werden können.

Wenn du in der Datei nur ASCII-Zeichen verwendest, erübrigt sich das encoding sowieso! Und wie ich seh ist das bei dir eh der Fall.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das hatte mich auf die Idee gebracht, das ich da etwas ändern muss. Ich lasse jetzt 

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
```

----------

## lituxer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> falsch, die zeile
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
> ```
> ...

 

Du hast natürlich recht. Ich habe einfach nur meine angeschaut und losgeplappert.

Ich gelobe aber Besserung  :Wink: 

----------

## Tinitus

 *lituxer wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   falsch, die zeile
> 
> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->
> ```
> ...

 

Das sollte doch dann helfen, daß ich unter X Windows eine dt. Tastaturbelegung habe..oder?

Leider bleibt mein gdm immer noch Englisch. Gnome habe ich auf dt. Tastaturbelegung umgestellt.

Die Konsole hat keine Änderung erfahren.

Was habe ich da falsch gemacht?

G. R.

----------

## lituxer

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das sollte doch dann helfen, daß ich unter X Windows eine dt. Tastaturbelegung habe..oder?
> 
> Leider bleibt mein gdm immer noch Englisch. Gnome habe ich auf dt. Tastaturbelegung umgestellt.
> ...

 

Was Du falsch gemacht hast, kann man ohne weitere Infos nicht sagen.

Poste doch mal Deine /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi .

Hast Du in der /etc/make.conf auch folgendes gesetzt?  

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"
```

Das der GDM in Englisch ist, hat meiner Meinung nach, aber nichts mit der Tastatur zutun.

----------

## Tinitus

 *lituxer wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> Das sollte doch dann helfen, daß ich unter X Windows eine dt. Tastaturbelegung habe..oder?
> 
> Leider bleibt mein gdm immer noch Englisch. Gnome habe ich auf dt. Tastaturbelegung umgestellt.
> ...

 

Hallo,

der Eintrag in der make.conf steht.

Also nicht der gdm ist Englisch, sondern nur das Tastaturlayout.

```
 cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

  <device>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap">

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append>

    </match>

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge>

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to

           keyboard otherwise). -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge>

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name"

             string="Linux">

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      </match>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" />

    </match>

  </device>

</deviceinfo>

```

G. R.

----------

## lituxer

Soviel steht in meiner gar nicht drin.

```
cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi 

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc105" -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>

```

Hier mal meine xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "ralles Layout"

        Screen      0  "ralles Screen0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier      "ralles Nvidia0"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        VendorName      "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName       "NV70 [GeForce 7600 GT]"

        Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"        

        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"

        Option          "RandRRotation" "On"

        Option          "ConnectToAcpid"    "off"

        Option          "MetaModes"         "1280x1024_75"

        BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option         "NoPM"   "true"

        Option         "AllowEmptyInput"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "ralles Screen0"

   Device     "ralles Nvidia0"

EndSection

```

Damit laufen Maus und Tastatur perfekt. Und mit deutscher Tastaturbelegung.

----------

